
Voting Turnout Statistics - e12e
http://www.statisticbrain.com/voting-statistics/
======
e12e
So, I guess "stay at home" got almost double the votes of any one candidate...
:-/

------
hellameta
Just FYI be careful some of the numbers are definitely mixed. This can't be
right...

Registered Democrat 89 % 9 %

Registered Republican 90 % 7 %

~~~
e12e
How so? That of those that are registered Democrat / republican a little under
one in ten (of those that voted) voted for the other candidate? You think it's
too high?

